# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dinosaur Dreams

## CloudySunshine

I like dinos a lot. Why then throughout my life have I had a reoccurring theme of dinosaurs trying to kill me during nightmares that seem to stick with me more than other dreams? Anyone else have this problem? haha

----------


## Matte87

Dreams work that way. Something you expect will happen, will most likely happen. We all know many dinosaurs were predators and wouldn't hesitate to eat us up. This is why they're not friendly to you in your dreams. A fascinating thing has happened to me a few times when seconds away from being eaten by a dinosaur in a dream, and that is that just before it's about to close its jaws on me, my dream stops and I can rewind the dream to an earlier point and avoid getting eaten. Also one of my very first nightmares was about a dinosaur. I got eaten and then puked up again and I was covered in green snot  ::D:

----------


## Ctharlhie

You watched too much Jurassic Park as a kid  :wink2: 

On a serious note, if you did watch a lot of films in which dinosaurs eat people, you dinosaur schema will be heavily based on dinosaurs' predatory aspect.

----------


## Sageous

I had a recurring dream as a kid of a great yellow T-rex dino that wandered through my neighborhood, crushing houses and ultimately chasing me up a tree. Nobody else ever cared.

----------


## 123north123

I have SO many dreams about Jurassic Park! I've been obsessed with dinosaurs ever since I was a toddler. One of my dream goals is to meet with dinosaurs; it'll probably be the closest I'll ever be to them. ::dreaming::

----------

